# quitters? (new non smokers, old non smokers)



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

Would anyone like to form a support thread?

I'm on day one!!!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Good luck!

I quit just over a month ago and totally turned to food. I'm slowly getting that under control now. I didn't gain anything, but I'm not used to eating non-stop like that and my grocery bill's going up! 

But on the flip side, my grocery bill's going down because I essentially quit drinking completely to help with the nicotine cravings.

So yeah. Right now, I do still miss it, but it's the habit part more than the nicotine part. I'm still avoiding hanging out with our big group of friends because they all smoke and I don't want to be around it, I don't want the temptation and the smell is just horrid to me now.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats to you Allyson!!! One month is a big milestone! Is this your first quit?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No it's my third.







I quit while I was pregnant with both boys and started up again after I quit bfing.

But this time, I did it all for me. I was turning 30 and decided I didn't want to be a smoker any more so I quit for my 30th birthday. Hopefully it'll stick this time and I do think it will since my mind is made up this time and I have no real desire to be a smoker again. It's just getting through the trigger situations for me.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I quit nearly two years ago but will smoke one on very rare occasion...

If I am out with the girls having a beer it's hard to resist!

I am still BFing though and if I do have one I feel so guilty. I quit when I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I've quit smoking a number of times. I started when I was 19. I quit for a full year once, and for three years when I was 25-28. I most recently quit the day before Halloween. I had one cigarette since then, on January 22nd I think it was, and that was giving in to stress without having another outlet for the emotional stress.


----------

